# Free Drawing for a 1965 Sting-Ray!



## rustjunkie (May 31, 2018)

Found this raggedy old wallet at a tag sale. I pick stuff like this up for ideas and patterns for making stuff. Found a few cool goodies inside...I wonder if this is the long-lost winning ticket


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 1, 2018)

Kool find!


----------

